

Live UK Election Prices API from Smarkets - vide0star
http://blog.smarkets.com/2010/04/16/live-general-election-prices-a-sneak-peek-at-our-api/

======
intranation
These APIs are just the beginning. We have plans to make our Erlang-based REST
backend mostly public, so eventually people will be able to write bots and all
kinds of other applications on top of our data.

------
barrkel
Any money to be made in arbitrage between this and intrade?

~~~
vide0star
Intrade doesn't have very many UK election markets.

